# PC schaltet nach etwa einer Halben stunde aus



## Faransol (15. Oktober 2011)

So guten Tag Rift Gemeinde

Ich wollte die gelegenheit nutzen und das Gratiswochenende mal zum Rift test nutzen und fals es mir gefallen würde, hätt ich auch noch die Trial version eingelösst.

Nun hab ich alles schön installiert, und komm zur Charakterauswahl. Bäm schaltet mein PC einfach aus. 3x ging das jetzt so^^. Woran könnte das liegen?

PC Daten

WinVista
ATI Radeon HD 4800 
Intel®Core&#8482;2 Quad CPU Q9300 2.5GHz

Rift hat mir auch angezeigt, dass mein Grafikkartetreiber nicht aktuell ist. nun im Internet findet der nix neues. Könnte es an dem Liegen?^^

Fals ihr noch mehr angaben braucht einfach schreiben 

Edit: 
So h ab das ganze jetzt nochmal mit WoW getestet. Da kann ich locker 2h am stück spielen ohne dass irgendwas anfängt zu laggen oder sonst was.
Wie finde ich heraus, dass das Netzteil schwächelt... bzw wo kann ich Infos dazu finden? 

Bis später


----------



## Roekkvi (15. Oktober 2011)

Nunja, es könnte eventuell daran liegen, vielleicht....vieleicht auch nicht. Ursache könnte auch Überhitzung sein oder dein Netzteil macht wieso auch immer nicht mehr mit. Versuche mal einen älteren Grafiktreiber, meistens hilft sowas.


----------



## floppydrive (15. Oktober 2011)

1. Wo hast du den RIFT Client her (Trion/Steam)?
2. Hast du den aktuellen Grafikkarten Treiber drin und DirectX installiert?
3. Wie warm werden deine Komponenten?
4. Hast du RIFT als Admin ausgeführt und auch die Visuellen Designs und die Desktopgestaltung Deaktivert?


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Oktober 2011)

Mögliche Ursachen:
- Netzteil schwächelt / hat Defekte
- Temperatur zu hoch


----------



## Midnightboy (15. Oktober 2011)

Schau mal ob dein Prozessor Kühler verstaubt ist oder die grafikkarte wenn da viel staub oben ist kann der prozesser kühler nicht mehr so gut kühlen und zum schutz vor überhitzung schaltet der automatisch ab, es könnte auch sein das deine Kühlpaste zwischen Prozessor und kühler schon ziemlich alt ist oder komplett weg, dann brauchst du ne neue.
Es kann aber auch sein das ein Ramspeicher (oder beide) defekt sind. 

Mfg Midi


----------



## Tôno (15. Oktober 2011)

..ich hatte das selbe Problem. Mein Netzteil konnte einfach nicht genug leisten um u.a. díe Grafikkarte genügend zu versorgen. Neues stärkeres Netzteil besorgt und das Problem war gelöst.


----------



## Faransol (15. Oktober 2011)

1. Wo hast du den RIFT Client her (Trion/Steam)?

http://eu.riftgame.com/de/products/return-to-telara/

2. Hast du den aktuellen Grafikkarten Treiber drin und DirectX installiert?

Wo bekomme ich den her? Mein PC findet den Treiber alleine nicht^^. DirectX sollte eigentlich installiert sein.

3. Wie warm werden deine Komponenten?

Nicht sonderlich warm.

4. Hast du RIFT als Admin ausgeführt und auch die Visuellen Designs und die Desktopgestaltung Deaktivert?

Wird noch probiert muss jetzt aber leider weg^^

Weiter infos im Anfangs post


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Oktober 2011)

Faransol schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Hast du den aktuellen Grafikkarten Treiber drin und DirectX installiert?
> 
> Wo bekomme ich den her? Mein PC findet den Treiber alleine nicht^^. DirectX sollte eigentlich installiert sein.


 http://support.amd.com/de/Pages/AMDSupportHub.aspx



			
				Faransol schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Wie warm werden deine Komponenten?
> 
> Nicht sonderlich warm.


 Das ist keine Aussage. Wir brauchen Zahlen und Fakten. 

 Wie heiss wird die CPU? Wie heiss die GPU?


----------



## Tirima (15. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

hm, das hört sich meiner Meinung nach nach einer Überhitzung an. So etwas hatte ich schon einige Male zu reparieren. Ich empfehle dir die Kühlkörper mit einer neuen Schicht Wärmeleitpaste an der CPU und am Grafikchip anzubringen.
Es muss auch nicht dieser Leitfilm sein der nicht mehr gut genug leitet. Das extremste, was ich jemals erlebt hatte war ein Rechner der so sehr verstaubt war, dass die Rotoren aufgehört hatten sich zu drehen und so keine Luft zum Kühlen mehr auf den Kühlkörper geblasen werden konnte.

Schattige Grüße,
Tirima F.


----------



## Jelais99 (15. Oktober 2011)

Es kann aber auch andere Ursachen haben.....

Deaktivier mal unter der Systemsteuerung Erweiterte Systemeinstellung/Starteun und Wiederherstellen den automatischen Neustart. Dann müsste er Dir bei einem absturz einen Bluescreen anzeigen. Poste dann mal bitte was er Dir anzeigt.


----------



## Grushdak (15. Oktober 2011)

nur ne Vermutung ...

Es könnte auch am Prozessor selber liegen, daß er so langsam seinen Geist aufgibt.
Denn so in etwa war es bei mir im Frühjahr/Sommer.
Obwohl der CPU noch nicht so alt war, hatte er sich verabschiedet.

Ansonsten solltest Du mal die Vorschläge einzeln durchgehen!

greetz


----------



## Faransol (15. Oktober 2011)

Warum meinen so viele dass es an überhitzung liegt? ich kann doch ewig lange WoW spielen + mehrer andere sachen aufm desktop dazu machen aber der PC stürtz mir nicht ab. Dies geschieht nur bei RIFT^^


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Oktober 2011)

Jelais99 schrieb:


> Es kann aber auch andere Ursachen haben.....
> 
> Deaktivier mal unter der Systemsteuerung Erweiterte Systemeinstellung/Starteun und Wiederherstellen den automatischen Neustart. Dann müsste er Dir bei einem absturz einen Bluescreen anzeigen. Poste dann mal bitte was er Dir anzeigt.


Wenn der PC einfach ausgeht, wird das herzlich wenig bringen.

Ich sage hier auch mal das es am Netzteil liegen könnte. Zumindest ist das dafür ein typisches Symptom.

Edit: 
Die Hardware wird bei Rift möglicherweise stärker beansprucht als bei WoW. Deswegen gibt es bei WoW keine Abstürze/Ausschalten.


----------



## Faransol (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke eher an das Netzteil, denn als ich den PC gekauft habe, sagte mir mein Kumpel dass ich dieses vllt. mal auswechseln müsste^^ 
Ich finde einfach keine Infos welches netzteil ich im Rechner drinne habe, sonst hätt ich es schon längst ma gepostet kann da kurz jemand helfen?^^ (Vista, Gerätemanager?)


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Oktober 2011)

Da das Netzteil keine Kabel hat, über die Daten gesendet werden können, wirst du das im Gerätemanager nicht finden können. Du musst den PC schon aufmachen und reinschauen. Ist es ein NT der Firma *LC Power*, dann solltest du das wirklich möglichst schnell wechseln. 
Die werden umgangssprachlich auch Chinaböller genannt.


----------



## Faransol (15. Oktober 2011)

Also ma aufgemacht, Nach staub schauts nicht unbedingt aus^^

Auf dem Netzteil steht
DELTA ELECTRONICS
Model: GPS350AB C REV
Input 115V
Output: peak 350W, rated 300W


usw  Hilft das bisschen weiter?^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Oktober 2011)

Nicht nur die von dieser Firma. Ich hab da doch letztends einen interessanten Artikel gelesen...
Ah, hier: Mein Link

btt: Ich glaube nicht an ein direktes Hardwareproblem, um aber Stromengpässe oder eine Überhitzung gänzlich auszuschließen und festzustellen dass es sich um ein Softwareproblem handelt, lass mal FurMark und Prime95 gleichzeitig laufen. Wenn, sagen wir mal nach ner Stunde beide Programme immernoch laufen und es zu keinem Fehler kam, kann man Überhitzung und Zu-Schwaches Netzteil ausschließen.


----------



## Faransol (15. Oktober 2011)

Okee 

Hab jetzt beide Programme laufen lassen, leider war ich grad am trinken holen in der küche als der pc wieder Abgeschmiert ist^^ soll ich mal jedes einzelne für sich laufen lassen?


----------



## OldboyX (15. Oktober 2011)

Faransol schrieb:


> Warum meinen so viele dass es an überhitzung liegt? ich kann doch ewig lange WoW spielen + mehrer andere sachen aufm desktop dazu machen aber der PC stürtz mir nicht ab. Dies geschieht nur bei RIFT^^



Nur um dir mal die eigene Logik vor Augen zu führen:



Faransol schrieb:


> Ich denke eher an das Netzteil, denn als ich den PC gekauft habe, sagte mir mein Kumpel dass ich dieses vllt. mal auswechseln müsste^^
> Ich finde einfach keine Infos welches netzteil ich im Rechner drinne habe, sonst hätt ich es schon längst ma gepostet kann da kurz jemand helfen?^^ (Vista, Gerätemanager?)




Warum meinst du es kann am Netzteil liegen? du kannst doch ewig lange WoW spielen + mehrer andere sachen aufm desktop dazu machen aber der PC stürzt dir nicht ab. Geschieht nur bei RIFT ^^

Merkste was?

Unterschiedliche Programme lasten dein System unterschiedlich aus und WoW ist kein besonders gutes Maß für hohe Auslastung. Mit Rift können deine Komponenten deutlich wärmer werden und auch deutlich mehr Strom verbrauchen (was ja auch direkt zusammenhängt, wie du dir vlt. denken kannst). Insofern würde es Sinn machen die Temperaturen zu checken (wieso bloß haben dir das wohl schon so viele geraten )

Edit: Lass beide Programme laufen und dazu ein Temperaturüberwachungsprogramm wie zb Coretemp + GPU Z oder HWmonitor oder sowas. Und schau auf die Temps und beobachte die so lange bis es zum Absturz kommt (scheint bei dir mit Prime + Furmark sowieso recht flott herbeizuführen zu sein).

Rein von der Faustregel:

Ist es das Netzteil (zu wenig Leistung), dann schmiert der PC wahrscheinlich schon innerhalb der ersten 10 Sekunden von Furmark + Prime ab, weil der Strom direkt gebraucht wird.
Sind es die Temperaturen (mit Ausnahme der vom Netzteil), dann hält der PC wahrscheinlich länger durch und schmiert dann ab, wenn die Temperaturen einen kritischen Punkt erreichen.
Sind die Temps der Komponenten in vertretbaren Bereichen und der PC hält eine Weile durch, dann überhitzt wohl das Netzteil irgendwann.


----------



## Faransol (15. Oktober 2011)

Sodele xD schon wieder hier

Also Test resultate nur mit Furmark durchgeführt nebenbei aber Coretemp+GPUZ laufen lassen^^

Coretemp zeigen mir temparaturen von 55-65°C an

bei GPU Z schaut viiel schlechter aus^^

GPU load 100%
GPU (Dispio) = hab ich mir leider nicht notiert =(
GPU Temp(Memio) = 110°
GPU Temp(Shader....) = 116°

Könnt ihr die die Daten bitte auswerten, weil ich nicht wirklich etwas damit anfangen kann^^

Peace leute und Thx dass ihr mich so unterstützt bei meinem problem


----------



## floppydrive (15. Oktober 2011)

Lad dir bitte mal AIDA64 runter das gibt 100% die korrekten Werte aus: http://www.aida64.com/

Weiterhin ist es nicht wie jeder sagt immer ein Temperatur Problem, ich hatte dieses selber und es lag einfach an dem Client von RIFT, dieser kann "falsch ausgeführt" dazu führen das der Grafikkarten Treiber dir abschmiert und du deswegen Probleme bekommst, neue Treiber kriegst du auf den Hersteller Seite von nVidia und ATI einfach googlen.


----------



## Mesun (16. Oktober 2011)

Habe das gleiche Problem mit Rift.
Das es am Pc liegt kann ich ausschliessen weil mein Pc erst ein paar Tage alt ist
und er 2x auf technische Probleme vom Händler gecheckt wurde.
Habe auch den neusten Treiber,hilft aber nix.
Habe mal den Rift Support angeschrieben.

Bin mal gespannt was die sagen.


----------



## OldboyX (16. Oktober 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Lad dir bitte mal AIDA64 runter das gibt 100% die korrekten Werte aus: http://www.aida64.com/
> 
> Weiterhin ist es nicht wie jeder sagt immer ein Temperatur Problem, ich hatte dieses selber und es lag einfach an dem Client von RIFT, dieser kann "falsch ausgeführt" dazu führen das der Grafikkarten Treiber dir abschmiert und du deswegen Probleme bekommst, neue Treiber kriegst du auf den Hersteller Seite von nVidia und ATI einfach googlen.



Seine GPU wird 110° und 116° heiß und es soll kein Temperaturproblem sein? Diese beiden Temps erreichen bei mir (auch 4800 series) niemals die 80°.

Die Temps sind auf jeden Fall für einen Desktop-Rechner viel zu hoch. Selbst wenn sie den Absturz nicht herbeiführen, musst du dagegen etwas unternehmen. Noch dazu sind Treiberprobleme die zu einem kompletten Ausschalten (als würde man den Stecker ziehen) führen extrem selten. Da gibts entweder einen Bluescreen, Freeze oder Blackscreen und Windows meldet "Treiber wiederhergestellt".


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Oktober 2011)

Definitiv. Bei 116°C wird dich die GPU zehnmal überlegen auch nur ein weiteres Bild zu liefern. 
-> Wenn sich die GPU notabschaltet (eigentlich äußerst selten, normalerweise taktet sie sich runter, aber bei 116° weiß man nie) wieso geht dann das ganze System aus? 
-> Prozessor ist zwar mit 65°C auch schon heiß, aber ich glaube da ist noch etwas Spielraum, wenn Intels Website auch ein wenig übersichtlicher wäre, könnte man das Datenblatt des Q9300 aufrufen...
Nach ewigen Gesuche: LINK
Da steht: TCASE: 71,4°C (TCASE = Temperatur der Oberfläche, der CPU) TJUNCTION wäre die Temperatur der Kerne, die Intel allerdings nur bei Notebooks anzeigt.
-> Die Frage ist nun: Was meint CoreTemp mit den 65°C

Für diejenigen von euch, die sich interessieren wie sich die TDP (Thermal Design Power), der Wert der beim Kühlerkauf entscheidend ist, einer CPU zusammensetzt:


Spoiler



TDP = (TCase - TAmbient) : Rth //* Rth

mit:
TCase: Oberfächentemperatur der CPU
TAmbient: Umgebungstemperatur
Rth: Konstante, Wärmeleitfähigkeit eines Kühlkörpers, bspw. 3,6K/W (Kelvin pro Watt)

TDP*Rth[K] = TCase - TAmbient //+ TAmbient
TDP*Rth + TAmbient = TCase

TDP*Rth ist irgendeine Temperatur, mit der Einheit Kelvin. (W*K/W)
-> Die Oberflächentemperatur der CPU ist damit direkt von der Umgebungstemperatur abhängig, erhöht diese sich zum Beispiel um 5°C, weil die Heizung angeschaltet wurde, erhöht sich auch die Temperatur der CPU. (sofern der Lüfter am Kühler dann nicht schneller läuft)


----------

